# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  المباديء التوجيهية الجديدة للحساسية : إعطاء الفول السوداني للأطفال

## mohamed73

يوصي المسؤلون ان يبدأ الآباء بتقديم  الفول السوداني لأطفالهم في وقت مبكر ، لأنه من الممكن ان يساعد ذلك في منع  تطوير الحساسية لديهم .حديثا ، قام المعهد الوطني للحساسية و  الأمراض المعدية ( NIADID ) بتحديث المباديء التوجيهية التي تحدد عامل  الخطر على الطفل ، و تحديد وقت ادخال البقوليات على أساس المخاطر .في تلك التوصيات ، قام المعهد الوطني  للحساسية و الأمراض المعدية ان الاطعمة التي تحتوي على الفول السوداني يمكن  إدخالها للأطفال الرضع في وقت مبكر من 4 أشهر ، و بقدر ثلاث مرات في  الأسبوع .و قال الدكتور ديفيد ستكس( Dr . David  Stukus ) ، المتحدث باسم الكلية الأمريكية للحساسية و الربو و و المناعة ، و  المؤلف المشارك للمباديء التوجيهية ان المفاهيم السابقة التي اقترحت تجنب  الفول السوداني حتى وقت لاحق في الحياة كانت بسبب عدم وجود أدلة على أفضل  سن لإدخال الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الفول السوداني .كما قال Stukus ، ” انه توجد أدلة متازة  الآن أظهرت إعطاء هذه الأطعمة للأطفال في وقت مبكر ، قبل 11 شهرا من العمر ،  و يمكن ذلك ان يمنع تطور حساسيةةالفول السوداني ، و خاصة بين الأطفال  الأكثر تعرضا للخطر ” .و أضاف الدكتور آنا نوفاك – ويجرزين ( Dr .  Anna Nowak – wegrzyn ) ، و هو أستاذ مساعد في طب الأطفال في مدرسة طب  ماونت سيناي ، ” إن إدخال الفول السوداني في وقت مبكر إلى النظام الغذائي  للأطفال الذين هم في خطر كبير لتطوير حساسية الفول السوداني التي تعرف  بالإكزيما الشديدة أو حساسية البيض ، يقلل بشكل كبير من خطر تعرضهم لهذه  الحساسية بنسبة تصل إلى 81% ” .*تفاصيل حول هذه المباديء التوجيهية الجديدة :* 
استندت المباديء التوجيهية الجديدة إلى دراسة التعليم المبكر ( LEAP ) عن حساسية الفول السوداني .*بعض التوصيات هي :* 
الأطفال الرضع في خطر كبير للإصابة بالإكزيما الشديدة أو حساسية البيض .  الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الفول السوداني يمكن إدخالها للطفل في وقت مبكر من 4  – 6 أشهر من العمر إذا رأى الطبيب أنها آمنة ، و بدأ الطفل في تناول  الأطعمة الصلبة .الرضع الذين لديهم الاكزيما الخفيفة او  المتوسطة ، و بدأوا في تناول الأطعمة الصلبة ، لا يحتاجوا الى تقييم . و  يمكن إدخال الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الفول السوداني في البيت عند حوالي 6  أشهر من العمر .و قال الدكتور نوفاك ” انه ينبغي التأكيد  عند الادخال الأول للفول السوداني يجب ان يتبعه التناول المنتظم في المنزل ،  على الأقل ثلاثة مرات في الأسبوع لفترات طويلة من الزمن ، و الحفاظ على  هذا النظام لمدة خمس سنوات ، حيث يقلل هذا من عبء و شدة الحساسية ضد الفول  السوداني على مدى الحياة ” .و وجدت دراسة في 2015 في مجلة نيو انجلاند  الطبية ( New England Journal of Medicine ) ، ان الأطفال الرضع 4- 11  شهرا من العمر الذين كانوا عرضة لحساسية الفول السوداني ، أصبحوا أقل بنسبة  80% من تعرضهم لتطوير حساسية الفول السوداني عندما تناولوا أربع ملاعق من  زبدة الفول السوداني كل أسبوع . و كانت النسبة المئوية مقارنة بالأطفال  الذين تهربوا من تناول الفول السوداني .و قال Stukus انه يجب ان يتناول الرضع  الأطعمة الاخرى مثل حبوب الارز ، و دقيق الشوفان ، و الزبادي لإثبات أنهم  على استعداد لتناول الاطعمة التي تحتوي على الفول السوداني في السن المناسب  .*الاحتياطات الموصى بها :* 
قال Dr . Matthew Greenhawt , رئيس الكلية الامريكية للحساسية و الربو ، و  جمعية المناعة و الحساسية الغذائية ” اذا تم تحديد ان طفلك لديه مخاطر  عالية ، توصي المباديء التوجيهية الجديدة بتقييمه من قبل أخصائي حساسية ، و  التي قد تنطوي على اختبار حساسيةةالفول السوداني ، تليها محاولة إعطاء  الفول السوداني لأول مرة في مكتب متخصص ” .
و أشار انه حتى إذا كان الطفل لديه نتيجة إيجابية ، فهذا لا يعني بالضرورة  أن الطفل يعاني من الحساسية . و على الجانب الآخر ، إذا كان الطفل لديه رد  فعل خطير لاختبار حساسية الجلد ، قد ينصح الطبيب والدي الطفل بتجنب إعطاء  الطفل الفول السوداني بسبب الحساسية المسبقة . *سبب القلق من حساسية الفول السوداني :* 
حساسية الفول السوداني هي الحساسية الغذائية الأكثر شيوعا ، و السبب  الرئيسي للوفاة من الحساسية الغذائية في الولايات المتحدة . و على الرغم من  ان العدد الإجمالي للوفيات منخفض ، إلا ان الخوف من ردود فعل الحساسية هو  مصدر للقلق .
و بالنسبة لمعظم الناس الذين يعانون من حساسية الفول السوداني ، تبدأ  المشكلة لديهم في وقت مبكر من الحياة ، و تستمر المشكلة مدى الحياة .

----------

